# Nigerian Dwarf Herd Critique?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I would love it if you guys could take a look at my ND herd!  Individual critiques would be lovely, as well as the most common pros/cons overall.

They've never really been trained to set up, so here's the best we got.

Does:
Kiera - DOB March 2019. Her Mom was Candy's full sister.
Candy - DOB March 2017. Mom of Sparky (buck, next post)
Sassy - DOB March 2017. Mom of Hope. Half sister to Candy.
Hope - DOB December 2018. Daughter of Sassy, half sister to Sadie.
Oreo - DOB 2016. Dam of Sadie.
Sadie - Half sister to Hope. Daughter of Oreo. DOB: December 2018.
Cupcake - DOB 2018. Full sister to Oreo.

Kiera:








Candy:









Sassy:








Hope:









Oreo:









Sadie:









Cupcake:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

My two boys:

Sparky - son of Candy. Half sibling to Kiera.



























And Contender. This boy isn't super people friendly, so here's what I have. His dam is the 2018 jr champion at the Royal/East Nationals here in Ontario


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I'd be happy to give you my opinion on your herd! It will have to be brief, but here you go.

Bucks

Sparky

He is very short bodied and stocky, not much dairy character or length. He also lacks brisket extension and could use more angulation in the rear legs. His topline is straight, but his rump is short and steep. He does have pretty good width in the front, but he reminds me more of a meat goat than a dairy goat.

Contender

He is much nicer than Sparky! He is long, level, with a dairy neck, great brisket, excellent angulation in his rear legs and his rump is pretty long and level too.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I'd be happy to give you my opinion on your herd! It will have to be brief, but here you go.
> 
> Bucks
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, I feel Sparky is more like a Pygmy than a Nigerian. Quite sad about that, since I'm attached to him, lol 

Super excited about Contender though!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Does

Sadie, she is short bodied, with a short steep rump. She seriously lacks rear leg angulation and brisket, but though her topline is short it is level.

Cupcake, she is longer than Sadie, but still not long. She does have a good brisket and a level topline. But it's hard to tell anything else because she's so black.

I'll have to do the rest later!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I feel Sparky is more like a Pygmy than a Nigerian. Quite sad about that, since I'm attached to him, lol
> 
> Super excited about Contender though!


He does! I know how that goes! Pretty soon you have 100 goats!

And you should be! He is Nice!!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

One more! 

Oreo
She also looks rather like a pygmy, but she's a little longer than Sparky. She does not have much dairy character with her short body, neck, and rump, although her rump is not too steep, her topline could be a lot more level. She dips in the chine and lacks rear leg angulation. She does have good body capacity though.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't know anything about critique but it looks to me as if a couple of your does are selenium deficient. Maybe copper too.
@mariarose?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Good eye @healthyishappy, I see the same.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Good eye @healthyishappy, I see the same.


Thank you.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> I don't know anything about critique but it looks to me as if a couple of your does are selenium deficient. Maybe copper too.
> @mariarose?


Yep i was lookin and seein fishiness in most of their tails. Was gonna say the same thing. Their coats dont look so so bad just a bit rough To touch kinda thing.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Yep i was lookin and seein fishiness in most of their tails. Was gonna say the same thing. Their coats dont look so so bad just a bit rough To touch kinda thing.


I noticed just a few had a little bit rough coat and the obvious crooked selenium tail.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for pointing the selenium out, didn't see that yet  Yeah, giving copper is on The List To Do before breeding season. Now to get it into everybody


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Reading for the Learns!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Sorry I've been so busy!

Kiera
She may be standing off, but she appears fairly short bodied with a steep rump, but she does have a pretty nice neck. Her topline is the most major fault on her. Unless it's the way she's standing, she seriously dips in her chine and roaches in her loin.

Candy
She is longer than Kiera, but still short bodied and even has a short neck. She also resembles a pygmy more than a Nigerian as she has a good brisket and body capacity. She does have nice angulation in the rear legs though.

Sassy
She has that old style Nigerian look. Her loin is roached, but she is much longer and more dairy overall than Candy or Kiera. However her rump is still steep and she lacks brisket and rear leg angulation.

Hope
She is the longest and most level of the first four although her rump is still short and steep and her loin has a little tendency to roach, but it's not that bad. She does have a nice brisket and body capacity, but good use more angulation in those rear legs.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! I feel like Hope is my best doe so far. Waiting SO not patiently to breed her to Contender!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Thanks! I feel like Hope is my best doe so far. Waiting SO not patiently to breed her to Contender!


Oh I can imagine! Yes I agree. She is the nicest, but Sassy is not far behind! You should have some really nice kids next year!


----------

